
Everything I know about freelancing - andy_adams
https://andyadams.org/everything-i-know-about-freelancing/
======
gregjor
Don’t disappear... great advice. My freelancer niche amounts to taking over
when the last devs disappeared. I always answer emails and calls right away,
huge customer retention advantage right there.

~~~
andy_adams
It has always surprised me how many developers are OK with just going radio
silent when things aren't going well on a project. It's a bridge burnt, plus
they often don't get to collect their last payment. It's a lose-lose, just a
horrible way to exit a professional contract.

